
BFG9000 in distraction-free writing - ssundee
https://typwrittr.com/
======
jpl56
File encryption and Statictics bar ?!

Is encryption a way to prevent anyone from reading my text? Then how is it
possible to calculate statistics?

I wouldn't use it as a password manager...

------
detritus
Platform? Download Link or Get Started or..?

Seems like the site author could've done with being a touch less distracted...

